# Pizza The Miracle Fish!



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

My calico fantail, Pizza, lived for almost 3 years. A little while after we got him, he started floating upside down and hanging out like this by the filter, and acting weird. after this had been happening for about 5 months we went to Petco and asked why he was doing this and they told us he had swim bladder disease and would probably only live for about a day or so and we're like "No, you don't understand this fish has been doing this for about 5 months now!" They couldn't believe it and said they'd NEVER heard anything like this before. One time my friend was over and I was in the bathroom and she was all like "Oh I hate to tell you this but your fish is dead". and I'm like "no, he's just playing dead" and it kind of became a little joke. My mom would go in the room and be like "Pizza's dead again". Lol! He had to be in a separate tank from the other goldfish I had at the time because we were told they would pick on him if they thought he was vulnerable. I don't really like to play favorites with any of my pets but out of my fish, Pizza was my favorite. He was always so entertaining. Whenever we would clean his tank out, he’d come right to the top to see us and freak my mom out! Lol! My mom can't stand flopping fish and stuff like that


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry for your loss. SIP Pizza the Miracle Fish


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im sorry for your loss. it was just getting good why did the story have to end. why!!!  sadface


----------

